# Flick Artic vs. MB Mesh X vs. Drag Dr 19



## nickposite (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't have a huge budget to afford nice BBS wheels so what can a guy do? Has anybody had any experiences with any of these wheels? These are about $100-150 a piece. Im looking to run 17's.








MB Mesh








Flick Artic








Drag DR 19


----------



## Jet87 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Flick Artic vs. MB Mesh X vs. Drag Dr 19 (nickposite)*

I was just looking at those MB mesh wheels on discounttire.com and was about to get them but was a little concerned on the offset.
The offset is 45 and stock is 38 so you'd need spacers to make up the difference from stock. 
I just found another type of wheel like that its called the Sacchi S25 if u wanna try that one too. The offset on those is only 40 so it would be close to stock looking.
Im also interested if anyone else has had these before or the Sacchi ones.


----------



## nickposite (Apr 19, 2007)

A selling point for me is the price.


----------



## Jet87 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Flick Artic vs. MB Mesh X vs. Drag Dr 19 (nickposite)*

Yea i know me too but even those sacchi wheels are only 107 a piece on the site i was looking at and 120 on another.


----------



## thunderc9 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Flick Artic vs. MB Mesh X vs. Drag Dr 19 (Jet87)*

DR 19 in 17",the wheels are nice for a budget price


----------



## nickposite (Apr 19, 2007)

thunderc9 Those are nice!


----------

